# Not accidental but help!



## NataleeLiane.x (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey guys so my rat gave birth about 25 hours ago and she was doing so well up until about 4/5 hours ago when she left them in a bundle by themselves in the cage. She was climbing all over getting really rowdy. I wasn't sure if it was her hormones or something else. But it's chilly here at night and the babies got cold. I got worried so I got a blanket and put them on my lap in the blanket and took her out as well thinking she may want to go for a wander to stretch her legs. I happened to check her belly and vagina and her vagina is gaping with some blood. Is that normal?? I'm a bit worried about her leaving the babies so long. She's been vibrating and clicking her teeth like she did yesterday when she had the others. I've managed to warm the babies up and they're all still active and have milk bellies so they're all fed for now but I'm worried about mumma rat. She keeps cleaning herself below and such, I know that's normal. But will she abandon her litter??! It's her first one. Please help asap! :cold_sweat:


----------



## NataleeLiane.x (Sep 21, 2016)

I meant to say, could she be having more or one stuck?? Any ideas and advice would be great!


----------



## NataleeLiane.x (Sep 21, 2016)

Is she in heat and will return to the babies when it's over?? It's midnight here in Australia and I'm worried about leaving them in the cage to get cold


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Can you move the cage to a warmer room? Do you have a warming blanket/ mat you could put on low under the cage? Maybe a few water bottles with hot water, but need to be securely attached in a way that they wouldn't roll over the baby, some heated (microwave) rice (Do NOT use beans!!!!) that you could put in a sock...but really a warmer room would be best. In the morning go buy a tiny painting brush and some soy infant formula in case mom stop feeding them. I would move mom and the babies to a safe nursing cage to prevent mom from throwing the babies out themeough the bars, which sometimes happens. Keep us updated.


----------



## NataleeLiane.x (Sep 21, 2016)

After much persuasion and stress (on my part) she's back with them. She's built a nest around them and I think she's nursing again. She was definitely in heat and 24 hours is when they're most liable to get pregnant is that correct?? I put the heater on in my room and I think that made her want to go back to them. Maybe she felt threatened by it, but to be honest I'm not minding because she's back attending to them. The blood, what could that have been??


----------



## NataleeLiane.x (Sep 21, 2016)

She's completely buried them now. She won't lose them will she?? Having the heater on is my only means of keeping the babies warm if she keeps away from them while I sleep


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm not a breeder, no I don't know how much blood if any is normal- hopefully Moonkissed will see your thread and comment on that. Sounds like they will be ok though. Make sure the mom stay well hydrated or she won't be able to produce enough milk. Check the water bottle regularly to see if it is functioning properly and give her some veggies with a little olive oil- rats LOVE olive oil


----------



## NataleeLiane.x (Sep 21, 2016)

Thanks very much for your responses!! I honk it's crisis averted and she's nursing again, thank god! She's cleaning them and their bums and such. I have been keeping an eye on everything and will be sure to give her some veggies!!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

sigh  Please don't breed without first taking the time to research research research. You should know the in and outs of every aspect for the idea of even pairing your rats enters your mind. I really hope you choose not to do so again. 

First moms don't stay with their babies 24/7. It is very common for her to be off the nest. If the babies have milk bands they are likely fine. While it is fine usually to handle the babies that first day, it is usually best to keep them in the nest and let mom do her thing. I wouldn't suggest letting mom out either right away. if she is being very active she may just be stressed. I'd move her maternity cage to a quiet dark spot, cover it with a blanket perhaps and let her do her thing.

It makes sense for her vagina to be a bit open... she just had babies coming out of it. Some blood is ok. If there is alot I would worry. 

How old is she?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Some helpful links for the babies development & sexing:
http://www.afrma.org/babyratdevdaily.htm
http://tigertailrattery.weebly.com/growth-picture-journal.html
http://ratguide.com/breeding/baby_development/birth_to_weaning.php
http://mainelyratrescue.org/rattieblog2/?p=42
my pages:
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/sexing
http://www.onceuponamischief.com/baby-development

I would suggest separating the boys by 5 weeks old. 
Selling them at 6 weeks or older and IMO only sell in pairs or more!


----------

